# Stock MIUI



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

What are the chances someone can throw together an updated _stock_ MIUI build on the GB kernel for the D2? Beans has done a good job with the latest version, but it's not stock. It's a version he'd thrown together with different changes. However, if I'm wrong about that assumption, let me know.

I'm in contract with my D2, like many other people, and would love someone to keep a completely stock D2 build updated. If I knew how to port, I'd do it myself, but I have no idea where to even start.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> What are the chances someone can throw together an updated _stock_ MIUI build on the GB kernel for the D2? Beans has done a good job with the latest version, but it's not stock. It's a version he'd thrown together with different changes. However, if I'm wrong about that assumption, let me know.
> 
> I'm in contract with my D2, like many other people, and would love someone to keep a completely stock D2 build updated. If I knew how to port, I'd do it myself, but I have no idea where to even start.


i was thinking about doing this also..


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> i was thinking about doing this also..


How 'bout it? Completely stock MIUI...

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> How 'bout it? Completely stock MIUI...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


its possible but the one i have up is basically stock miui with some bits of ics and a ics theme and i think it has alot better Battery than "stock" miui.. ima build one tonight tho and well see how it goes jus my personal opinion is the miui ics galnet is better


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

You wont want stock miui. A straight port from the defy would have many bugs we've already ironed out. Now you could take beans build and drop in the frame work apps jni libs and edit the init.rc in the hijack zip to remove the jar ics added and you'd have stock with bug fixes


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

